# George Farmer, Tom Barr, Jason...



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

All month long, during May, Aqua Bloggin is being dedicated to aquarium plants and aquascaping, and featuring new, original, never before seen articles from George Farmer, (some say the Amano of the UK!), Tom Barr, (plant guru who invented "EI") Jason Baliban, (aquascaper) Slobodan Lazarevic, (aquascaper specializing in miniature nanos), Devin Biggs, (Riparium fame) and various hobbyists. New posts throughout the month. 

www.aquabotanic.com

Thanks for looking


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got my first article on mangroves for ripariums all done.

I been wranglin' plants all day please read it people! Here's the link...

*Mangrove Riparium Journal - Article #1 of 4*




*


----------

